# WTB Sponge sheets?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wondering if there is a place to get sheets of foam/sponge? Need it for a series of matten hamburg filters I'm going to make for my rack. Anybody know where to get some 2" 30 PPI foam for a good price?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Gah, I dont know how but my search came up with nothing yet the same post of on the first page  Please delete this, i found the post I was looking for


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

try Aqua Inspirations in Markham. They sell 8 x 11 sheets of porous foam material that I have used to make filters for my shrimp tanks.

Around $20 for a big sheet about 1 inch thick.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

The best stuff on the market...price will reflect the quality.
http://www.swisstropicals.com/
I think Angel-Fins sells it. http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_...d=swiss troptics&inc_subcat=0&sort=20a&page=2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I think Angel Fins in Guelph has sheets of it, don't they ? Be on their website if so, they ship, I do believe.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

In 2010, a 4' x 10' x 2" sheet was $180.00. Not sure what the cost would be now, but was a manufacturer here in Ontario. The sheet could be custom cut included in the price. Type of thing that would make a nice group buy, unless you have a fish room.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

They sell Mattenfilter Kits. http://www.swisstropicals.com/filtration-shop/mattenfilter-shop/
If Angel-fins does not sell by sheets.

...Ralph


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

*foam*



Kimchi24 said:


> I was wondering if there is a place to get sheets of foam/sponge? Need it for a series of matten hamburg filters I'm going to make for my rack. Anybody know where to get some 2" 30 PPI foam for a good price?


I was looking for the same thing for a long time and couldn't find any. then of all places when I was not even looking I found some at walmart by the pillows. it is sun glow soft foam cushioning it is 60x40x5cm so 2" thick and was $7 I made my hamburg mattten filter with it and it works great. I assume that it is supposed to be used to recushion chairs ect.. it is quite sturdy and did not need bracing in the back, perfect for the filter. hope that helps. good luck:


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Sorry but I would never use any foam product not tested for aquarium use.

...Ralph


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

Altumnut said:


> Sorry but I would never use any foam product not tested for aquarium use.
> 
> ...Ralph


yes you are right. shouldn't use anything not tested for aquarium. I was a bit frustrated not being able to find anything and was just glad to find that. I did check that it was not treated with any chemicals and it seemed ok. worked well for me but that was just dumb luck for me. could have turned out real bad for me.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

shrimp76 said:


> I was looking for the same thing for a long time and couldn't find any. then of all places when I was not even looking I found some at walmart by the pillows. it is sun glow soft foam cushioning it is 60x40x5cm so 2" thick and was $7 I made my hamburg mattten filter with it and it works great. I assume that it is supposed to be used to recushion chairs ect.. it is quite sturdy and did not need bracing in the back, perfect for the filter. hope that helps. good luck:


Is it open cell foam? cause that would help a lot. I'm planning on having several tanks (close to 9 tanks on a rack) and need some cheap foam. I have also read on DIY Fishkeepers of people using seat cushions as matten hamburg filters. I'll do more research but thanks for letting me know. That will definitely be on the back of my mind


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

Most materials that you find in the general department stores have been chemically treated with fungicide, exspecially the foam used in pillows and seating. Even if it does not state it.

Thanks


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

bluegularis said:


> Most materials that you find in the general department stores have been chemically treated with fungicide, exspecially the foam used in pillows and seating. Even if it does not state it.
> 
> Thanks


ah dang. That's a shame. Could i buy it and soak the damn thing in bleach for two weeks lol? That wouldn't get rid of the fungicide i suppose  aw well. guess i gotta dish out some dough


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

I use this seller on E-Bay from time to time. Shipping is cheap as hell and might be worth checking it out. Just not sure if they sell in larger sheets
http://stores.ebay.ca/Ledview-1101/...4920011&_sid=1089970481&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Hope this helps,
...Ralph


----------

